# Emerson wineador



## cleanerPA (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't know if anyone else is using this one, but I just picked up an Emerson 12 bottle cooler at Target for $99.

Not exactly the cheapest thing out there, but it's big enough for now and I have it sitting in my office on top of my mini fridge.

I already have an order in to Forrest for a couple shelves, gotta go to the pet store to get some kitty litter and bags.

If I fill this one, I'll buy the air & water 28 to put in the basement.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I am new to Puff.com and just bought the 8 bottle Emerson myself and was going to ask for help on a thread as well but just happen to see yours on here asking the same thing I was gonna ask.

If you don't mind I will follow along with yours and ask question to since we are in the same exact boat right now.

I saw you said you have an order for shelves.... this is one thing I guess you can help me on... where do you find these shelves? I wanted to make 2 cedar shelves to replace the wire shelves or lay on them that I can lay all singles in on both shelves. I dont have any kind of boxes they will just be singles like I have sitting in my humidor. 

Not sure about the kitty liter thing can you explain that as well. I have seen people use the Heartfelt beads to put in their winedors on other websites do you know about these?

I look forward to your reply and by the time were done I'm sure we get great help and advice the puff.com community.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Wineador Shelves

and

Kitty Litter Set-Up

Welcome to Puff guys.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks so much for the reply. I actually found some Cedar Cigar trays on eBay via cheaphumidors website that will fit just perfect for my need and they are only 10 bucks a piece so I think I'm now covered on that end.

And as far the Kitty liter set-up is this for humidity purposes? I am looking to purchase (from cheaphumidors as well) a 1/2 pound bag of silica beads to humidify my 0.8 cubic feet wine cooler (I think at the most I will only need 1/4 pound so I will have some extra).

How do you think this sounds?


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> And as far the Kitty liter set-up is this for humidity purposes? I am looking to purchase (from cheaphumidors as well) a 1/2 pound bag of silica beads to humidify my 0.8 cubic feet wine cooler (I think at the most I will only need 1/4 pound so I will have some extra).


Totally your call... 8lbs of KL which is like $15 will keep you set for a while. KL is in fact silica beads. Just watch out for the scented kind. I'm using Equisicat in all my set ups in Iraq currently and have solid 68% rH. Theres plenty of ways to do it. Just make sure you put pictures up on here when you can! Everybody likes to hear about builds, and loves to see them.

Best of Luck,
Thom


----------



## cleanerPA (Jul 3, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> I am new to Puff.com and just bought the 8 bottle Emerson myself and was going to ask for help on a thread as well but just happen to see yours on here asking the same thing I was gonna ask.
> 
> If you don't mind I will follow along with yours and ask question to since we are in the same exact boat right now.
> 
> ...


I think shortfuse answered the questions you had.

I would definitely just get cedar shelves from Forrest- just give him the exact measurements of the wire shelves and you'll be fine. I want as little metal as possible on the inside to reduce the chance of excess condensation.

I'm choosing to use KL because it's so much cheaper than the heartfelt beads, which run something like $22/lb. That reminds me, I need to make a stop at Petsmart.

I'd also recommend getting some spanish cedar cigar boxes from your local B&M so that you can store your singles in there. I wouldn't store singles loose on a shelf in a wineador- I think too much air circulation and you'll lose some flavor.


----------



## cleanerPA (Jul 3, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Totally your call... 8lbs of KL which is like $15 will keep you set for a while. KL is in fact silica beads. Just watch out for the scented kind. I'm using Equisicat in all my set ups in Iraq currently and have solid 68% rH. Theres plenty of ways to do it. Just make sure you put pictures up on here when you can! Everybody likes to hear about builds, and loves to see them.
> 
> Best of Luck,
> Thom


That's pretty impressive that you're maintaining humidity in Iraq- it's gotta be dry over there?

I'll take pics once it's setup.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I have already ordered the open top trays so that I'm sure will be ok. And since I ordered the trays and they had the 1/2lb beads there as well for 15 bucks I just ordered them too.

I'm sure even with them being open trays as long as Tge temp and humidity are good they should just fine just a regular humidor right?

I'm gonna hit up petsmart fir the small bags to put the beads on as well later today.

If I buy a bigger nicer wine cooker one day I will for sure hit that guy up to have some nice shelves made but this is my first cheap cooler (I got the wine cooler for $20 on craigslist) and the trays I ordered will fit perfect and just lay on top of the current wire shelves and only cost 10 bucks a tray.

Like I said my next go round will be like a nice 20 bottle vinotemp and I will do that one up nice and perfect. But for now I'm just starting and don't want to go all out for this small starter wineador.

I appreciate all the help guys... This site has helped out TONS!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry I Hijacked your thread CleanerPA... but I think this info that I have talking with the guys ab out applies directly to you as well.

Let me know how your emerson winedor is coming.

My trays and bead will be here next week. I will take some pictures throughout the process.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Vinotemp 101

Thats another great link for doing wine fridges. I did a lot of learning on that one. It doesn't matter what brand, there are a lot of similarities.

- Yes Iraq is very dry, especially the part I'm at. Some KL and DW does wonders if you can keep from opening the thing all the time to check on your cigars!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I have an Emerson 8 bottle and it uses a compressor. Mine is an older model, but you guys should check to make sure yours is a thermoelectric.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

It is... All The new ones are thermoelectric.


----------



## cleanerPA (Jul 3, 2011)

JGD said:


> I have an Emerson 8 bottle and it uses a compressor. Mine is an older model, but you guys should check to make sure yours is a thermoelectric.


Yeah, mine is definitely a thermoelectric cooler. Said so on target's website and confirmed in person.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

I have one, and LOVE IT!! I built 3 drawers and I have a roasting pan in the bottom with KL and it hold a rock solid 68%. I do not have it plugged in though, when I would have it plugged in it would fluctuate too much for my liking. The temp stays at around 73 degrees which is a little high, but acceptable by my means.

Good Choice!!



cleanerPA said:


> I don't know if anyone else is using this one, but I just picked up an Emerson 12 bottle cooler at Target for $99.
> 
> Not exactly the cheapest thing out there, but it's big enough for now and I have it sitting in my office on top of my mini fridge.
> 
> ...


----------

